# Beach Report 5/20-22



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Headed down to Hatteras with my buddy on Friday night, arriving at Avon motel around 9:30 PM. We decided to try and make the walk to the point, so we grabbed the heavers and set off around 10. It was an interesting walk, staying well within the water the entire time, seeing by the flashes of lightning from an offshore storm. We ran into two other guys out there, who had caught a few drum and plenty of sharks. We missed the drum bite, but we did catch a chopper bluefish and hooked up to some large sharks that we couldn't handle on the heavers. Called it a night around 2:30 AM.

Hit the beach in Frisco on Saturday around 9:00 AM and stayed until 8:00 AM this morning. Saw a school of big choppers as soon as we got there, but the rest of the day was pretty dead until just before sunset, when we paddled out some baits on the big rods. I did battle for about an hour and a half with a huge ray (200+lb) while my buddy got into another run of choppers. Throughout the night, we caught more blues and smaller sharks, but never got the big one we were hoping for. Both low tides that we fished were very slow. Ready for sleep now...
































































Tight lines

Chris


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice report. Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good deal looked like ya'll had a blast...


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Please excuse my ignorance, but can anyone positively ID the sharks above? 

At the time I thought that they were sandbar sharks, but from looking at pictures online it seems like the dorsal looks different on sandbars.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Nice catch bro. How long was that walk to the point from avon? I'm wondering because I'm going to be staying at the cape point campground this weekend and was wondering about how long it would take me to walk to the point from there with all the gear and what not.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

By the way, any advice on rigs & bait?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

huntingwood said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but can anyone positively ID the sharks above?
> 
> At the time I thought that they were sandbar sharks, but from looking at pictures online it seems like the dorsal looks different on sandbars.


 Definatly not possitive,not the greatest at shark ID,but will give you my guess. First pic,sandtiger aka garbo,second pic small dusky judging from where the dorsal is in relation to peck fin.. Like I said,a guess..


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Drumdum,

Thanks, I was thinking maybe a Dusky also. I am fairly certain that the first one is not a sand tiger, because I have caught them before and they are easily recognizable by their teeth. Although it does sort of look like one with the way that his head is sloping down in the picture.

Samblam,

You will not be wanting to bring a lot of gear. One heaver, a couple rigs, and a small bag of bait - you will be walking in the water the whole way, and you have to stay in the water when you get there. That means cutting bait, dealing with fish, retying, everything in the water. You don't walk from Avon, you walk from the next beach access north from Ramp 44 near the lighthouse in Buxton. It's a little bit of a hike but not too bad. Bunker or mullet chunks for the heavers - for sharks we used rays, albacore, tuna heads, spanish, and chopper blues.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the great advice huntingwood thats exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## BIG JASON (May 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

The first pic is definitely no sand tiger, the second dorsal is much larger and caudal fin more elongated. I know the colors look much different in the pics but it most likely is a dusky also. When the sharks are juveniles they never show their true colors, the easiest identification is by fin placement and size. That's the way it looks to me anyway, either way they are toothy. Great job and nice report guys.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> The first pic is definitely no sand tiger, the second dorsal is much larger and caudal fin more elongated. I know the colors look much different in the pics but it most likely is a dusky also. When the sharks are juveniles they never show their true colors, the easiest identification is by fin placement and size. That's the way it looks to me anyway, either way they are toothy. Great job and nice report guys.


 Told ya I ain't no shark expert,or expert on anything to be truthfull...   After relooking I totally agree that first pic is a dusky as well...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Well DD,ya gotta look at it thisaway.You actually had " expert " knowledge at one time;however,due to old age,that knowledge is either leaking or evaporating,yer eyesight is fading,and yer arms agittin' weaker.I won't git into no mo detail as it mite clue you in as to what is gonna happen when ya gits my age.For professional expert advice on that just go sit with Leon a spell.Happens to all of us.The good thang is,looks like Tater has been soaking it all back in fer ya.So,yer future looks bright as long as ya got Tater drivin',baitin',castin',anchorin',spotin',and cleanin'.You'll know when it gits really bad when one day ya tries to tie a bimini and ya has to have Tater git a knife and cut ya outta the thang.  Jest tryin' ta perk ya up a bit this Memorial Day weekend


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Well DD,ya gotta look at it thisaway.You actually had " expert " knowledge at one time;however,due to old age,that knowledge is either leaking or evaporating,yer eyesight is fading,and yer arms agittin' weaker.I won't git into no mo detail as it mite clue you in as to what is gonna happen when ya gits my age.For professional expert advice on that just go sit with Leon a spell.Happens to all of us.The good thang is,looks like Tater has been soaking it all back in fer ya.So,yer future looks bright as long as ya got Tater drivin',baitin',castin',anchorin',spotin',and cleanin'.You'll know when it gits really bad when one day ya tries to tie a bimini and ya has to have Tater git a knife and cut ya outta the thang.  Jest tryin' ta perk ya up a bit this Memorial Day weekend


 Yeap,real fine freind you are,thanks fer the "perkup",but I think it may be Leon that uses one a dem??.... And a h*ll of a one to be talk'n bout ole...


----------

